# Tim Burton Hunts Abe Lincoln & Vampires



## Roy (Mar 3, 2010)

> Steven Spielberg and screenwriter Tony Kushner have spent years trying to frame an epic film about President Lincoln and his agonizing decision to prolong the war and crush the South because it was the only way to abolish slavery. But now I've learned that directors Tim Burton and Timur Bekmambetov have found another angle on the Lincoln story: Abe's lifelong mission to kill vampires. They'll produce with Jim Lemley a movie adaptation of Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter, the Seth Grahame-Smith novel that Grand Central Publishing released today.
> 
> Graham-Smith kicks off with the revelation that Lincoln?s mother was killed by a supernatural creature, which fueled his passion to crush vampires and their slave-owning helpers. The novel depicts the 16th U.S. president as an axe-throwing, highly trained vampire killer. The author is making a career of marrying classic tales with a genre bent, and this becomes his second film deal after Lionsgate and Natalie Portman signed on to adapt Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, which infuses a familiar Jane Austen tale with an attack of bloodthirsty zombies. David O. Russell is circling that project as director and Portman is producing and playing the feisty heroine Elizabeth Bennet.
> 
> Burton, whose Alice in Wonderland opens Friday, has long been a fan of macabre subject matter, with an adaptation of Dark Shadows looming for him and Johnny Depp. Bekmambetov, who despite reports continues to work on his Wanted sequel, covered the bloodsucker terrain with his 2004 Russian film Night Watch. The filmmakers are both repped by WME?s Mike Simpson and used their own money for the option. No studio is involved as of yet.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 3, 2010)

The book is really good.


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2010)

lol, wut?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 3, 2010)

Heh, there are all sorts of historical figures and literary legends reinvented into vampire or other supernatural creature hunters. Grahame-Smith sure has been active on that front. I'm somewhat curious about this and maybe someday they'll make something for Pinocchio the vampire slayer (yes, this too exists).


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2010)

ok it may be interesting


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 3, 2010)

This terrifies and greatly intrigues me at the same time.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2010)

> Lionsgate and Natalie Portman signed on to adapt Pride and Prejudice and Zombies



They're actually making that? Wtf.


----------



## Roy (Mar 4, 2010)

I would actually prefer the actual story of Abe Lincoln though. /=


----------



## Platinum (Mar 4, 2010)

This sounds like it will be strangely good.


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2010)

Vampires  Sigh


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 4, 2010)

Can't wait for them to make a movie about Ghandi and his secret hobby of hunting werewolves.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 4, 2010)

If this actually happens I wouldn't be surprised if Depp is cast as Lincoln


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 4, 2010)

> Graham-Smith kicks off with the revelation that Lincoln’s mother was killed by a supernatural creature, which fueled his passion to crush vampires and their slave-owning helpers. *The novel depicts the 16th U.S. president as an axe-throwing, highly trained vampire killer.* The author is making a career of marrying classic tales with a genre bent, and this becomes his second film deal after Lionsgate and Natalie Portman signed on to adapt Pride and Prejudice and Zombies, which infuses a familiar Jane Austen tale with an attack of bloodthirsty zombies. David O. Russell is circling that project as director and Portman is producing and playing the feisty heroine Elizabeth Bennet.



I can't wait for this movie


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

Ah fuck, yea, Depp will probably Abe.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2010)

I hope not.  I like Depp.  I like the Depp/Burton dynamic.  But they need to take a break.  I am tired of their collaborations.

Robert Downey Jr should be Abe.


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

It'll probably be some actor who actually looks like Lincoln.


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2010)

Johnny Depp with pastey white skin, with a big beard and hat. It will happen. You'll see.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 5, 2010)

What. The. Fuck?

Aw well, maybe this is one of those things that magically goes well together like Heath Ledger in a Batman movie.


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

^That would never work!


----------



## Chee (Mar 5, 2010)

Roy said:


> ^That would never work!



Ahahaha! Who'd ever hire Heath Ledger as the Joker!? HAHAHA. That's just to funny.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 5, 2010)

This promises to be epic shit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Uber Necro for Trailer

[YOUTUBE]34x6m-ahGIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2012)

The fall of Civilization continues


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I would watch this, but not in 3D.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 13, 2012)

i liked the book a lot so i will watch this movie hope it is good. because the book was interesting.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 13, 2012)

Even if it sucks this will be a great movie.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 13, 2012)

> The novel depicts the 16th U.S. president as an *axe-throwing,* highly trained vampire killer.



Abraham Belmont.  





> Pride and Prejudice and Zombies,



I liked that book.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Even if it sucks this will be a great movie.



Established the moment an axe blew up a tree.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 14, 2012)

in 150 years we will have Geoge W. Bush Terrorist Hunter.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 14, 2012)

This russian guy who directed "wanted" is pretty good.. I have high hopes for this.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump
You gotta see this...
[YOUTUBE]r1H6de8LiQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes!, I love it.


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2012)

This movie is going to be balls to the walls redunkulous.



I love it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2012)

OMG.  I saw the trailer.  This movie is actually taking itself seriously.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 14, 2012)

Trailer wasn't bad actually.


----------



## TSC (Feb 19, 2012)

the trailer blew me away. I love the music for it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2012)

And suddenly i'm seriously excited for this 

That trailer was the shit.


----------

